

Facebook is testing Timeline layout with single column of posts - tmister
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57543175-93/facebook-looking-into-a-slimmer-trimmer-timeline-layout/

======
benguild
Wow that looks much better

------
petrilli
Isn't that called a blog?

